# stipprute selber bauen



## FlotterHecht (21. Oktober 2009)

hi ich wolte fragen ob sich überhaupt noch jemand so ne gute alte stippe selber macht  wen ja wie
ich hab mit früher auch aus bambus stecken welche baut  aber das war nich sos wahre

 danke schon mal


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*



FlotterHecht schrieb:


> hi ich wolte fragen ob sich überhaupt noch jemand so ne gute alte stippe selber macht  wen ja wie
> ich hab mit früher auch aus bambus stecken welche baut  aber das war nich sos wahre
> 
> danke schon mal



Meinst du ne beringte Stipprute oder ne Kopfrute?
Wenn du ne Kopfrute meinst, wirds seltsam.


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Meinst du ne beringte Stipprute oder ne Kopfrute?
> Wenn du ne Kopfrute meinst, wirds seltsam.



warum seltsam? erläutere das bitte


----------



## Schleie07 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*

Langen ast/stock abeschneiden vornae schnur +pose vorfach.


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> Langen ast/stock abeschneiden vornae schnur +pose vorfach.



ja wie gesagt hatte ich schon alles gebaut aber ich mein etwas komplexeres


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*



FlotterHecht schrieb:


> warum seltsam? erläutere das bitte



Nun weil Ruten bauen normal so läuft:
Man kauft sich bei entsprechenden Anbietern nen Rutenblank nach Wunsch(z.B. Harrison, Greys...), dazu die Wunschringe von Fuji, Rutengarn, Rutenlack, Griffteil und Rollenhalter.
Nun kann es in der heimischen Werkstatt losgehen mit Blank tillern, Aktion testen, Ringe zur Probe mit Tesa ankleben usw..

So und nun reden wir von ner Kopfrute = *Keine* Ringe, *keinen* Rollenhalter, *keinen* Griff im herkömmlichen Sinn.|kopfkrat
Was willst du da selber machen, die Kopfrute besteht ja bloß aus Blank und Klarlack?;+
Kannste gleich ne fertige von der Stange kaufen oder?#c


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nun weil Ruten bauen normal so läuft:
> Man kauft sich bei entsprechenden Anbietern nen Rutenblank nach Wunsch(z.B. Harrison, Greys...), dazu die Wunschringe von Fuji, Rutengarn, Rutenlack, Griffteil und Rollenhalter.
> Nun kann es in der heimischen Werkstatt losgehen mit Blank tillern, Aktion testen, Ringe zur Probe mit Tesa ankleben usw..
> 
> ...



ok hast recht käpten price


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: stipprute selber bauen*

Man kann immerhin eine Öse für die Schnur oben anbringen,
und unten den Griff schön umwickeln. 

Das ist gar kein schlechter Einstieg für den jungfrischen Rutenbauer in spe ...


----------

